

Scientists and Engineers More Likely to Have Autistic Children - dylangs1030
http://www.nature.com/news/2011/111102/full/479025a.html

======
tokenadult
This isn't what the article says. Looking at the previous discussion when the
main page of the Nature special issue was submitted

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3275179>

shows that well enough. The Hacker News guidelines

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

say "You can make up a new title if you want, but if you put gratuitous
editorial spin on it, the editors may rewrite it." Here, the original article
title and subtitle is "Scientists and autism: When geeks meet Psychologist
Simon Baron-Cohen thinks scientists and engineers could be more likely to have
a child with autism. Some researchers say the proof isn't there."

I'll flag this submission so that the curators can take a second look at the
title.

